# Dynamics of 3" vs 4 " main sewer line



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

someone pointed out on here that with all the water saving devices available, toilets, showers, etc, that the four inch is too big diameter, or at the very least, it will lead to more blockage because of less volume water in the pipe.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks DUDE,

thats what I heard also. In rethinking this 4' to the stool is only horizontal pipe of 3 or 4 " ,,,all other is straight up and down where 3" doesnt look to be a problem at all!! I am SURE the top portion sticking out the end ,of the roof is 3",,,seems 3" can suck all the air it needs,,,right?? I always thought it helps keep birds and squirrels out of climbing down inside too,,,those old 6" cast staks out roof was a nesting spot for every bird in the county

Whats disturbing is I saw the rubber boot over the pipe deteroriated faster than the shingles did and is leaking badly,,,Is there a better brand of rubber boot for roofs??And cheapo brands?? (its on a temporary duct tape seal till roofing weather). going to change vents of that attic while reroofing!!Will boots last longer then?? Whole house,,600 square feet,, has small gable vent only,,in each end!! Going to switch to continous soffit vent with ridge vent on roof


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Maybe be better to ask the roofers about the boot. I've seen them covered differently when shingleing. I figure if the shingle is over it, it would be better but I have no proof on that. My son's house, came with not too old a roof, must of leaked around the vent because there is alot of goop all over its base. I didn't care for the ones I seen at hd last I looked, although I got one there a few years ago when I did my roof over that seemed stronger that what is there now.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I meant the rubber part of the boot


----------

